# Gothic 3 wont install.



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

I bought Gothic universe, trying to install Gothic 3 on auto run clicked next on install wizard then it pops up with a message saying "installation ended prematurely because of an error" so i disabled auto run and tried to install it manually but it does the same thing. have tried to copy disc onto hard drive to install that way but still the same thing. 

Have followed you're 10 steps, stopped everything thats running in the background including internet, virus scanners and processes in the Task Manager exc. with no solution. My computer is practically new only about 6 months old everything on it is up to date (been through and checked if everything is) including directx, video card, sound card, drivers, graphics card exc. still no solution. Have checked disc for scratches (it is brand new) only a couple slight scratchs but works perfectly fine on another comp with xp. Have heard it can run on Vista with no probs. 

Here are my sys specs:

Windows Vista home premium service pack 1 (32-bit)
Motherboard: ECS G31T-M
CPU info: intel core 2 quad CPU Q6600 @2.40GHz
CPU Speed: 2447.1 MHz
RAM: 2047 MB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500GT
Hard drive: E: TSSTcorpCDDVDW SH-S202H C:458.9GB ,Free 347.4GB

Any help soon would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dudi1111 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello!

As soon as I read your message I tried to install Gothic III on my laptop with Vista and... No problem! The instalation was succesful and the gaming is ok too... 

It is strange that I have Vista 32-bit too, with SP1, but sometimes I can run games which other Vista users can't, and sometimes I can't run games which others can . Simply that's Vista... Let's BEGIN:

Gothic III is fully compatible with WinVista 32-bit, but not compatible with 64-bit version (Windows Vista 64-bit will not allow two files to install in the system folder on 64-bit) 

Look RTM compatibility list:http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_RTM_Software_Compatibility_List#Games 

POSIBLE ERRORS and FIXES:


1. setup error: run Setup.exe with Admin privileges

2. game error: run game .exe file with Admin privileges, optional- windows xp compatibility

3. make sure that you installed DirectX driver files from game CD/DVD before running the game

4. install the newest graphic card, bios, sound card and chipset drivers before running the game

5. how to run game without any error?: install WinXP 

6. DLL error/memory error with AMD DualCore processors: Can be fixed with downloading newest NVIDIA ForceWare drivers on desktops, on laptop search for drivers released by your Laptop Manufacturer (HP, DELL...). This can be also fixed by downloading AMD's Dual Core Optomizer...

7. Windows Vista 64 bit problem: there are problem with 2 files which u won't be able to install. The game usually won't start without these files...

8. Black screen error: that's happening because Vista is running the game with high refresh rate. You can fix it by setting your refrest rate on your monitor, or in your graphic card settings (Control Panel), or manually by editing REFREST RATE line in the Gothic 3 .ini file (STANDART C:/Program Files/Gothic III/Ini/G3.ini). Use 60-80 Hz rate...

9. Problems with NVIDIA 8800: there are some drivers problem, try to download some beta forceware drivers to fix

10. Game freeze problems: these problems are usually fixed by turning shadows OFF


Hopefully that helps...

PS

Install the newest COMMUNITY (unofficial) v1.6 PATCH for clean play... Here is a list of changes in that version: 

http://www.iphpbb.com/board/ftopic-17048899nx82467-610.html

The newest OFFICIAL PATCH is v1.12.


Many patches can be found here:

http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&ordner_id=22


----------



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanxs for ur help, i hav already done steps 1-4 plus updated graphics card, (steps 5-10 dnt apply)and surley u cant install a patch without installing the game first so i dnt think thats guna help, i just dnt get wat the error is. here is a dxdiag.txt if it helps at all but how do u make a msinfo.nfo


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/29/2008, 16:20:39
       Machine name: PHOENIX
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ECS
       System Model: G31T-M
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1033MB used, 3296MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8500 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_047910DE&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 1267 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 499 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.7813 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 5963776 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4761-11CF-EB6D-722401C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0421
        SubSys ID: 0x047910DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10192639&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5443 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/10/2007 02:59:00, 1792792 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10192639&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5443 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/10/2007 02:59:00, 1792792 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C8
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/21/2008 03:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 355.7 GB
Total Space: 469.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202H ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:02, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_00008086&REV_02\3&11583659&1&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_02\3&11583659&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:22, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:03, 194560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_01\3&11583659&1&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_26391019&REV_E1\3&11583659&1&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/21/2008 03:23:01, 151096 bytes

     Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_700114E4&REV_02\4&4DACC50&0&10F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 4.82.0028.0056 (English), 11/2/2006 08:30:53, 464384 bytes

     Name: Philips SAA713X, Hybrid Capture Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7133&SUBSYS_725317DE&REV_D1\4&4DACC50&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_81361019&REV_01\10EC813600
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.208.0729.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 08:26:08, 124928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.01.0716.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 08:26:08, 9728 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_047910DE&REV_A1\4&231444A1&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 7379872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 5963776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 483328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 1486848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 2502656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 9011200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvs.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 1269760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 704512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 13580832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 612896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 92704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 3996192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 5806624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 3451424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 3463712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 195104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 465440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 1264160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 2861600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 3770912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 4155936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 236064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 2693664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 2988576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0016.0001 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 453152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe, 7.15.0011.7813 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 196608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 36235 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 201050 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 8907 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 11/7/2007 00:00:00, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 186185 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 116384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 11/7/2007 00:00:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 261806 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplara.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 125735 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspara.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 203473 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dara.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 128544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobara.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcsy.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124067 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcsy.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 206378 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcsy.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 128958 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcsy.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57387 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldan.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 120933 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdan.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 190931 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddan.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 118926 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdan.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55622 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpldeu.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124590 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspdeu.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 199168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3ddeu.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 123526 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobdeu.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 56087 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplell.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 126670 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspell.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 219118 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dell.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 131422 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobell.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 59100 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpleng.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 121758 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspeng.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 184658 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3deng.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 117083 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobeng.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55103 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesn.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 124738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesn.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 193149 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desn.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 117909 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesn.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55669 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplesm.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124138 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspesm.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 196621 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3desm.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 118608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobesm.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfin.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfin.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 201421 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfin.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124278 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfin.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 56934 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplfra.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 122227 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspfra.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 191154 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dfra.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 119315 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobfra.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 56087 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplheb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 126196 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspheb.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 211948 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dheb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 132088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobheb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 58340 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplhun.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 125552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsphun.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 208678 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dhun.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 131070 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobhun.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplita.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124148 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspita.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 198528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dita.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 121053 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobita.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 56175 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpljpn.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 129704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspjpn.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 249639 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3djpn.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 144421 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobjpn.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 60357 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplkor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124741 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspkor.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 225743 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dkor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 132251 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobkor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 59061 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnld.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 122193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnld.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 197650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnld.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 118401 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnld.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55475 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplnor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 120026 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspnor.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 192535 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dnor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 119706 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobnor.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55525 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplplk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124019 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspplk.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 213058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dplk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 130245 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobplk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptg.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124044 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptg.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 197530 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptg.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 129550 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptg.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55845 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplptb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124078 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspptb.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 195174 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dptb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 118410 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobptb.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55946 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplrus.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 125181 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsprus.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 215972 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3drus.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobrus.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57339 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsky.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 126105 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsky.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 223246 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsky.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 129499 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsky.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57545 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplslv.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124964 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspslv.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 210653 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dslv.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 128913 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobslv.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57380 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplsve.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 122675 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspsve.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 205198 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dsve.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 118734 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobsve.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 55693 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltha.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 128148 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptha.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 221912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtha.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 137045 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtha.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 59225 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcpltrk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 126892 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsptrk.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 212300 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dtrk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 133761 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobtrk.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 57450 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplchs.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124229 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspchs.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 222783 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dchs.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 134133 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobchs.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 58607 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvcplcht.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 124817 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdspcht.chm, 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 230922 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3dcht.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 139792 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmobcht.chm, 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 59261 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod134.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcodh.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcodhins.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 9/17/2008 09:55:00, 122880 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0063
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8.3 Codec (4 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 6.8.3 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
713x BDA Analog Capture,0x00200000,2,5,,6.00.6001.18000
713x BDA Analog Audio Capture,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Source Filters:
713x BDA DVBT Tuner,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
713x BDA Analog Capture,0x00200000,2,5,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming TV Tuner Devices:
713x BDA Analog TV Tuner,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
713x BDA Analog Xbar,0x00200000,6,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming TV Audio Devices:
713x BDA Analog TV Audio,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

BDA Receiver Components:
713x BDA Digital Capture,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
```


----------



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

*bump* help ppl plz so anoyed wit this game :upset:


----------



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

"bump"


----------

